# With whom am I meant to socialise?



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Every week at my therapist it's all about how I cut myself off and it's not helpful and I need to get out there for my own good. NEWSFLASH: I don't have any friends, I quit uni, what am I supposed to do?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been through the same deal with therapists. I told them to leave me alone eventually. I expected them to find a course or something I could join but the options were so pathetic. They had me sectioned for over a month in MH for getting angry with them, thats was their way of helping me.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> They had me sectioned for over a month in MH for getting angry with them, thats was their way of helping me.


Not sure what MH is but sounds reasonable to me. There is no excuse for being rude/angry towards a therapist. They do a thankless job.

To the OP, I know what you mean. I am in the same situation. Had a close group of friends from high school. Dropped out of two unis and always kept the same friends but drifted apart due to busy lives, isolating myself because of depression, etc. I've taken up tennis again to get out of the house more but that's the extent of my social circle.

At the end of the day, you can't really force the issue. Focus on enjoying life and doing stuff you like doing. If you make new friends in the process it's a nice bonus.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> Not sure what MH is but sounds reasonable to me. There is no excuse for being rude/angry towards a therapist. They do a thankless job.
> 
> To the OP, I know what you mean. I am in the same situation. I've taken up tennis again to get out of the house more but that's the extent of my social circle.
> 
> At the end of the day, you can't really force the issue. Focus on enjoying life and doing stuff you like doing. If you make new friends in the process it's a nice bonus.


Oh how wonderful they are. I could have **** better advice


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> Oh how wonderful they are. I could have **** better advice


Have you considered maybe you just haven't talked to a good therapist? Like any profession there are good/bad ones.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> Have you considered maybe you just haven't talked to a good therapist? Like any profession there are good/bad ones.


yes, I saw numerous ones and they were all unsympathetic with a stupid grin and trying to push drugs... Too bad I knew more about the drugs than they did. I belittled their lack of intelligence so they had me sectioned for it. Therapy works much better on retards.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Not sure what MH is but sounds reasonable to me. There is no excuse for being rude/angry towards a therapist. They do a thankless job.
> 
> To the OP, I know what you mean. I am in the same situation. I've taken up tennis again to get out of the house more but that's the extent of my social circle.
> 
> At the end of the day, you can't really force the issue. Focus on enjoying life and doing stuff you like doing. If you make new friends in the process it's a nice bonus.


I don't think there's anything wrong with being angry by the way, the other poster didn't say he was abusive or anything. Thing is, I can't enjoy life being totally isolated, it's got me to where I am today. I want to socialise, if I knew what to do I wouldn't need the therapist.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DubnRun said:


> yes, I saw numerous ones and they were all unsympathetic with a stupid grin and trying to push drugs... Too bad I knew more about the drugs than they did. I belittled their lack of intelligence so they had me sectioned for it. Therapy works much better on retards.


A psychologist can't prescribe drugs. If every therapist can't deal with you, I'd dare say the problem is you. I know this is stating the obvious. Just sayin.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> A psychologist can't prescribe drugs. If every therapist can't deal with you, I'd dare say the problem is you. I know this is stating the obvious. Just sayin.


Level of **** a therapist gives Depends where you live.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

I met a great friend just by walking to the park (random decision) 45 minute walk. And I have learned alot since then. My best advice is just get out do something and it will come to you, if not by chance, then by luck or destiny.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

hazelblue said:


> Every week at my therapist it's all about how I cut myself off and it's not helpful and I need to get out there for my own good. NEWSFLASH: I don't have any friends, I quit uni, what am I supposed to do?


Try joining meetup.com and searching for social anxiety meetups. Also try looking for any group therapies around your area. You could also try joining a gym or find some other hobby/activity/interest where you could meet people.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

@changeme77 I have to agree with Dubnrun, therapists here can be a bit crap, particularly in some of the mental health teams here. Heck, I ended up in hospital before they paid any attention to what was going on and accepted that I had more than "Normal issues for people my age".

To the OP-as someone said, try meetup.com, join groups in your area for things that interest you. As hard is it, I can see the logic in what your therapist is saying. Even walking, as someone said, might help you.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

You should ask your therapist this. That's their purpose. Maybe s/he assumes you have some sort of social contact. Correct this assumption, and then ask for suggestions on social opportunities or groups in your local area.


----------

